# Guess who just ordered



## artisan soaps (Oct 17, 2009)

..


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats!!! Nice Christmas present.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 17, 2009)

Clare you will love these moulds, they are so easy, and yes Terry is such a sweety, he is such a nice guy. And the planer, oh my god, just you wait till you get it, it's sooooo great. I can't speak highly enough, I really can't.
 A little trick I've picked up with the divider moulds, after my lye water has cooled, I add a couple of capfuls of sodium lactate, this help the soap harden just that little bit more, and the dividers pop right off.
I have had batches that have kinda "stuck" and i've made a bit of a mess of the soap trying to "cut" the dividers off. Nizzy does recommend using a stronger lye solution, but dependent on fo's that's not always possible!
And probs or questions, just ask me!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 17, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Oct 17, 2009)

Clare - I use SL at 2% and it works wonderfully well in Nizzy's divider mould.  I usually soap a 1000 gram oil weight batch and add 20ml SL to my lye water, as Chrissy said.  I usually dissolve silk into the lye water first and then add the SL when the silk is all dissolved.  You can use up to 3% SL depending on how hard your batch will get before unmoulding.

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 18, 2009)

I really must thank you again for that tip Tanya, it's been so helpful to me since you told me that!
Clare, I get the sodium lactate from heirloom (again, Tanya's recommendation!).
The little curls/rolls that come out of the soap planer are great, last batch I rolled them all up till they were about the same size as cigarettes, then cut them in half, then put 5 of them in each bar of soap (in the divider), they look great~ contrasting colours look fab!


----------



## topcat (Oct 18, 2009)

You're welcome Chrissy   

BTW - Where are the pics of your curly soap, pray tell?  Inquiring minds want to know  :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## whisks (Oct 21, 2009)

i ordered some moulds from terry last night and he's popped it into the mail already!!!
as everyone has said, he is such a sweetie, and has endured my excitement.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay girls, have you got your NIzzy's yet?


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 22, 2009)

..


----------



## whisks (Oct 22, 2009)

i got mine first thing this morning...and i've used them already!!!!
i made the salt bars in one - 100% CO, 20% sf with sweetcakes clean FO and a sprinkle of ultramarine blue swirled on top (not how i imagined it, but never mind), and oatmeal and GM in the other.
i thought the salt bar would trace really quickly and get hard really quickly, but not for me....i wonder if i used too much water (i used soapcalc). i didn't discount because i thought it was going to trace fast and all.
with the GM and oatmeal, that traced so fast i could't believe it - i've never done one so fast. i discounted water to 35%. it also heated up really fast.
both were supposed to be RTCP, but i was somewhat impatient with the GM one and didn't wait for the lye to get really cold....

ETA: clare, you'll be getting yours soon - it depends on how good the connections are.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 22, 2009)

..


----------



## whisks (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry.....all i can say is you'll love when you get it.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 22, 2009)

..


----------



## whisks (Oct 22, 2009)

you should rest up before getting the moulds, but i have to admit i couldn't get to sleep i was so excited....then i woke up really early the next day because it though of more things....hopeless case, i am.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 23, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Oct 23, 2009)

He is pretty awesome that is for sure!  I have a collection of Nizzy's soaps too.  My DD loves all his colours and fragrances, so she has snaffled a few as well.  Did you get a pinky swirled one?  Smells of rose geranium, lemon and patch?  That one is divine.  I haven't used my square dividers as yet (I had to pay for mine, you lucky duck!) but the next time I make doggy soap I think they will give a perfect size. 

So what are you going to make in it first?

Tanya


----------



## whisks (Oct 23, 2009)

both of you are so lucky - i didn't get any soap


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 23, 2009)

Whisks I didn't get any soap either.


----------



## topcat (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh, my soap was in a direct swap with Terry - I took him a bar of each of my first 4 batches and he gave me some of his to take home with me.  I live not far from him and drive right past his home when dropping my son off to a friend's house


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 24, 2009)

..


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 24, 2009)

Those moulds are great!! I love mine.
One of my Nizzy moulds that I have is a one off prototype that he was working on, then offered it to me. It's more of a log mould (as opposed to the slab) but it still has dividers. It gives more of an upright bar like you would expect from a log, not a flat wide soap like you'd expect from a slab!
I'm going to have another go at the thin mica line inbetween layers like in his instructions, last time i did this my layers came apart. Buggers.
While I am certain that Nizzy's soap is extraordinarily wonderful, I don't really need any more of the stuff lying around here.... :wink: 
Clare how do you like the planer? I love mine, I think Santa needs to bring you one Santa.
I was sold on the planers after Lisa (wood-bradley) told me how much she loves hers, I thought aha if it's good enough for her it's got to be good enough for me!!   Now that lady makes fabulous stupendous soap!!


----------



## whisks (Oct 24, 2009)

i asked terry if he could make me one of those log moulds with dividers to make slices of soap, and i got knocked back....sob....i did tell him if ever he chose to, i'd be interested, but i think he's probably a very busy person.

he is a delight, but i wouldn't have minded some of the bits and bobs you guys got....


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 24, 2009)

..


----------



## wonderland (Oct 24, 2009)

i love my nizzy's too.  he made me some custom dividers for the 12 bar and then sent a free set for the nine bar [same custom size] free of charge.  you can't beat that!  the planer is next on my list.  oh, how i want one.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 24, 2009)

Clare, yes it does take the finest slither, you can roll them up and they are so cute, I've actually got a little ziploc bag in my handbag of little soap rolls so that I can use real soap if I go anywhere. It's great!

Whisks, just to clarify, the "log mould" that I have gives bars that are more upright, still has dividers for 9 (I think) bars of soap, that are more "upright", so you can do the fluffy tops and all that with them. Nizzy listed this mould on ebay, he said he'd used it once to test it out and was offering it for sale. So I bought it. So keep your eye on ebay, I think his seller name is Nizzy (duh), but I keep checking every now and then to see what items he has listed, sometimes more often than not he has none, I think most soapers just buy from him through his website, and he has to pay ebay a fee for sales made through them. But check, I just use the search "soap", it loads about 15 pages and I just like looking through them all. 
I'm weird like that.


----------



## topcat (Oct 24, 2009)

Doesn't sound weird to me Chrissy  :wink:


----------



## whisks (Oct 25, 2009)

i knew what you meant because i asked nizzy if he could make one for me....
ET make sense...


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 25, 2009)

..


----------

